# The Buick Stops Here: VIPs at the Wheel Make Secret Service Nervous



## Meanderer (Jul 23, 2014)

Vice President Joe Biden was wearing a leather jacket and sitting behind the wheel of a screaming yellow Corvette at the locked White House gates when he divulged a secret of the powerful.
“Hey, the Secret Service doesn't let me drive off the property.”

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2014-...-shows-open-road-gets-closed-to-powerful.html


----------



## kcvet (Jul 23, 2014)

gotta find a sober SS first


----------

